# Instability with CM4DX in Nightly 33



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

So I installed it, my method being. 1. Reboot Recovery. 2. Wipe Dalvik Cache. 3. Install Zip from SD.

Let it reboot, all was working good, then all of a sudden screen goes black. Reboots and starts bootlooping on the dock. (I was browsing Facebook). Battery pulled, rebooted. It bootlooped again, but then finally booted properly. I made sure it was stable for the night.

Next day, figured maybe a corrupt install. Repeated my method of installing the nightlies.  Browsed Facebook again and crash. I narrowed the issue down to probably being Facebook, and so far so good. Don't use Facebook App = Stable CM7.

What is everyone's consensus on this? Corrupt Facebook app? Or some bug with CM7 nightly 33?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nightly 33 had an issue with reboots. i believe it was fixed in 34. so u can go ahead and upgrade to that, or wait till tonight and upgrade to 35. and it should take care of the problems ur having


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Has there been anything changed for the dx since nightly #20 ? I usually glance at the changelog every night, haven't seen any reason to update though & risk breaking something.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> nightly 33 had an issue with reboots. i believe it was fixed in 34. so u can go ahead and upgrade to that, or wait till tonight and upgrade to 35. and it should take care of the problems ur having


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> Has there been anything changed for the dx since nightly #20 ? I usually glance at the changelog every night, haven't seen any reason to update though & risk breaking something.


I've been using this site to see what has been changing http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=cdma_shadow

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------

